# Problème avec Ipod Classic 80GO



## Malizi (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème,

Après avoir transférer un album sur mon Ipod Classic 80 GO (datant d'Octobre 2007 et formaté Mac), je le remets sur mon Harman Kardon afin de l'écouter et là ... Il m'indique sur l'écran 0 musique, 0 album etc ... plus rien!!
Je le rebranche sur mon Macbook blanc (datant de la même époque), il apparaît sur le bureau, Itunes (vs 9.2) s'ouvre et la petite roue muticolore tourne, tourne, tourne. Itunes ne répond pas. L'icone de l'Ipod n'apparait pas sur la barre gauche. Je suis obligé de forcer à quitter Itunes pour pouvoir éjecter l'Ipod. Je réinistialise l'Ipod, le passe en mode disk, idem. Je change de Mac, idem. L'Ipod ne reconnait plus le contenu, mais m'indique qu'il y a de la musique, des photos et des films.
Comme il plante sous Itunes, il m'est impossible de le restaurer. Si je le déconnecte manuellement, le Mac m'indique que ce n'est pas bien !!! (et ça je le sais) et me dit qu'il ne reconnait pas le contenu et qu'il faut le restaurer, Chose que je veux bien faire mais l'Ipod n'étant plus branché je ne peux pas le faire et si je reconnecte l'Ipod, la petite roue tourne tourne et Itunes ne réponds plus.
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà eu ce problème et des solutions ???

D'avance Merci.


----------



## Malizi (9 Août 2010)

Comme il était formaté Mac, je l'ai branché sur un PC (!!!!) qui l'a reconnu et j'ai pu le restaurer Windows. 
Mon Mac l'a alors accepté.
Je n'ai plus qu'à le remplir ...


----------

